
Could this be the future of Data storage? - tahaubaid
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601851/microsoft-reports-a-big-leap-forward-for-dna-data-storage/?utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post
======
tahaubaid
interesting stuff. Could this be the future of Data storage? If yes, then
where is Microsoft going with it's cloud first strategy?

